# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Construcción del salto de Moncabril y presa de Vega de Tera en el NO-DO

## FEDE

En este enlace http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-553/1480939/

Catástrofe de Ribadelago en este enlace a partir del minuto 8' 30'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-837/1487132/

Ribadelago en este enlace a partir del minuto 8' 36'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-838/1487040/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

